# My Mantises



## Zuzu (Mar 4, 2017)

Starting off my thread with some pictures I took years ago when I caught and kept two mantises here in California! Unsure of the species (California mantis lol?).


----------



## Jessie (Mar 4, 2017)

Pretty.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 5, 2017)

Awww, cute!


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome pictures! And so cute!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice pics thanks


----------



## MantisRCool (Mar 6, 2017)

It's mantis religiosa they got these circles on inside of their arms. Beautiful mantis!


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 8, 2017)

MantisRCool said:


> It's mantis religiosa they got these circles on inside of their arms. Beautiful mantis!


Ohh, thank you much!


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 8, 2017)

Love those pics! They were beautiful and I see those circles MantisRCOOL referred to. 

Denise


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 22, 2017)

My new hierodula venosa nymph!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 22, 2017)

It's adorable!


----------



## moldveien (Mar 25, 2017)

Wait you got  religiosa in Cali? We barley have them in their native europe


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 25, 2017)

Testing out uploading pics straight from my phone. Hope they aren't too huge!

My hierodula venosa decided they wanted two flies at once, lol.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 26, 2017)

My new rhombodera megaera, named Gamera!


----------



## MantisRCool (Apr 3, 2017)

Cute babies


----------



## spotsy99 (Apr 6, 2017)

Cute tiny eating machines!


----------



## Teamonger (Apr 6, 2017)

So cute! I have seen my adults do the double fly thing with black solider flies, greedy little nommers. Betcha can't eat just one


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 6, 2017)

Aww they are all so absolutely cute!


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 18, 2017)

Lots of photos! Gamera molted a few days ago, they are now I think an L4.


----------



## roadglide16 (Apr 18, 2017)

nice shots, I hope to get some of these one day


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 20, 2017)

roadglide16 said:


> nice shots, I hope to get some of these one day


Thank you! Definitely recommend them, he's a stunning little guy. Can't wait to see him get huge!


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 20, 2017)

New giant rainforest mantis (hierodula majuscula) from bugsincyberspace! He's so tiny, I forgot how little my giant shield was when I first got him. This one is named Gigan!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 20, 2017)

So cute.


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 26, 2017)

Finally got an orchid! This is Mothra, and they are an L1.


----------



## Zuzu (May 3, 2017)

Mothra molted!


----------



## Sarah K (May 3, 2017)

congrats! Glad mothra made it to L2 successfully!


----------



## Zuzu (May 3, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> congrats! Glad mothra made it to L2 successfully!


thank you, me too! it could have possibly gone wrong, they were hanging out of their molt and the fake flower they were molting from wasn't close enough for them to grab back onto. luckily i was home, and i made the decision to put my finger under them so they could finish without falling, and they were very cooperative thankfully.   i was able to get a good look at their abdomen as well and think they may be a female (counted 5 segments), but i could be wrong with how young they are.


----------



## Zuzu (May 8, 2017)

Glamour shot!  

You can find all my mantis pictures and updates on my tumblr: hierodula.tumblr.com!


----------



## spotsy99 (May 21, 2017)

Beautiful! This should be in the 2018 calendar.


----------



## River Dane (May 28, 2017)

Wow, you went on a mantid spree! I want to do that one day...

beautiful mantises, by the way!


----------

